
Quantel Paintbox (1981) - dmix
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantel_Paintbox
======
dmix
An interesting old software package that 'revolutionized TV graphics
production'. BBC produced a show with some famous artists using it, which they
called "painting on a TV":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-JpI4egl2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-JpI4egl2o)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhTXX3qBUh0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhTXX3qBUh0)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxfj7BNVfKk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxfj7BNVfKk)

